# Need an Android App for Uber and Uyft



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

Hey all. I am looking for an Android Apps that will allow me to run U/L apps at the same time and automatically switch the the one the pings. I tried Muver but it does not seem to work on my phone. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

They don't work anymore. 
Lyft has put a block on it and they no longer work.


----------



## Armanfo (Nov 12, 2019)

Android is a popular operating system. Mobile apps are quite a lot developed. There are different apps. Many people develop their own unique applications for their business. Every business owner would like to use his app. It's business. This is where the conflict of applications arises if you open them at the same time


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mr.Do said:


> Hey all. I am looking for an Android Apps that will allow me to run U/L apps at the same time and automatically switch the the one the pings. I tried Muver but it does not seem to work on my phone. Any other suggestions?


WHO IS THIS " UFT" YOU SPEAK OF ?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Mr.Do said:


> Hey all. I am looking for an Android Apps that will allow me to run U/L apps at the same time and automatically switch the the one the pings. I tried Muver but it does not seem to work on my phone. Any other suggestions?


Seeing as you can split screen in Android natively, whereas iOS doesn't allow it (yet ANOTHER reason Apple is shit)....why do you need an app at all. Just run them split screen.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Seeing as you can split screen in Android natively, whereas iOS doesn't allow it (yet ANOTHER reason Apple is shit)....why do you need an app at all. Just run them split screen.


People that bash Apple will never know the quality that they refuse to pay for. The IOS splits the screen automatically in a clever way. Easy to run both apps and switch one off on a ping.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> People that bash Apple will never know the quality that they refuse to pay for. The IOS splits the screen automatically in a clever way. Easy to run both apps and switch one off on a ping.


$1,200.00 for a phone is quality i will never pay for.

Typed on my $50.00 android.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

People who don’t realize how much Apple tells YOU how you can use their shit OS, always surprises me. Sign me up to give you $1500, or more, then tell me exactly what you’ll let me do with that piece of crap I just bought. Yea....sign me up.

There are those who have to do Uber because they clearly have no other option......thanks for reinforcing that.

Oh, and Apple doesn’t split screen shit on ANY handheld device...nor does it do ANY multitasking in the background. None. Zero. Zilch. Oh, they PROMISED is would in iOS 13.....but yet....it doesn’t.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> People who don't realize how much Apple tells YOU how you can use their shit OS, always surprises me. Sign me up to give you $1500, or more, then tell me exactly what you'll let me do with that piece of crap I just bought. Yea....sign me up.
> 
> There are those who have to do Uber because they clearly have no other option......thanks for reinforcing that.
> 
> Oh, and Apple doesn't split screen shit on ANY handheld device...nor does it do ANY multitasking in the background. None. Zero. Zilch. Oh, they PROMISED is would in iOS 13.....but yet....it doesn't.


You are just so wrong.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm looking for an app that will allow my uber location to go over to the sticky side area and then back to my location to snare sticky surges. That would be a nice little money maker that would teach uber a lesson. I would give that sticker away for free just to teach them a lesson.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> $1,200.00 for a phone is quality i will never pay for.
> 
> Typed on my $50.00 android.


I just mug people for my phones.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm looking for an app that will allow my uber location to go over to the sticky side area and then back to my location to snare sticky surges. That would be a nice little money maker that would teach uber a lesson. I would give that sticker away for free just to teach them a lesson.


You really don't understand technology, do you....


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You really don't understand technology, do you....


What makes you think that? I know more than you might think. Didn't spell it all out but it would be quite an effort to create as I envision, basically make it look like you are driving to the surge and back, not sure if you can hack location services without them being able to detect (no i don't know much about programming android apps).


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I wish you guys would quit trying to game the system and just drive nicely at your posted rates. No cancellations, no insulting pax, accept all rides within reason, don't be paranoid of the hood, no shiuffling, just drive straight for a while and get some needed karma.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

There used to be several apps, Ride Companion, Muver, Mystro, etc. Although they swear otherwise, Lyft somehow screwed them up. I use Android and I use split screen for the apps and I can quickly shut one off when I get a ping from another.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What makes you think that? I know more than you might think. Didn't spell it all out but it would be quite an effort to create as I envision, basically make it look like you are driving to the surge and back, not sure if you can hack location services without them being able to detect (no i don't know much about programming android apps).


This. THIS makes me think you don't know anything about technology....and even less about how Uber operates.



LAbDog65 said:


> There used to be several apps, Ride Companion, Muver, Mystro, etc. Although they swear otherwise, Lyft somehow screwed them up. I use Android and I use split screen for the apps and I can quickly shut one off when I get a ping from another.


Exactly, it's only the iOS fanbois that don't realize how easy it really is.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> You are just so wrong.


Oh? What exactly (other than your opinion) am I wrong about?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> This. THIS makes me think you don't know anything about technology....and even less about how Uber operates.


Given your lack of specifics I feel safe in saying you are quite mistaken.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> People who don't realize how much Apple tells YOU how you can use their shit OS, always surprises me. Sign me up to give you $1500, or more, then tell me exactly what you'll let me do with that piece of crap I just bought. Yea....sign me up.
> 
> There are those who have to do Uber because they clearly have no other option......thanks for reinforcing that.
> 
> Oh, and Apple doesn't split screen shit on ANY handheld device...nor does it do ANY multitasking in the background. None. Zero. Zilch. Oh, they PROMISED is would in iOS 13.....but yet....it doesn't.


They do multitasking but its up to the app developer to enable it or not
it works with Safari you can like use 2 safari tabs split screen


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Mr.Do said:


> Hey all. I am looking for an Android Apps that will allow me to run U/L apps at the same time and automatically switch the the one the pings. I tried Muver but it does not seem to work on my phone. Any other suggestions?


Lyft is Dyrt now and totally sucks. But if you really want to, you can use the Android multi-window feature to stack them side by side vertically or horizontally


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> They do multitasking but its up to the app developer to enable it or not
> it works with Safari you can like use 2 safari tabs split screen


Oh yea....post a screenshot of you rocking 2 safari tabs in split screen.



Disgusted Driver said:


> Given your lack of specifics I feel safe in saying you are quite mistaken. Your ride components with a lack of detail lead me to think you are an insecure moron.


Specifically, no one really gives a flying fig what you think.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Lyft is Dyrt now and totally sucks. But if you really want to, you can use the Android multi-window feature to stack them side by side vertically or horizontally





Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Oh yea....post a screenshot of you rocking 2 safari tabs in split screen.
> 
> 
> Specifically, no one really gives a flying fig what you think. It is what it is....if you're too stupid to realize this, neither I, nor anyone else can help you. As they say....you can't fix stupid.


I meant Screen not Safari, Android auto correct always messes with a person


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> People that bash Apple will never know the quality that they refuse to pay for. The IOS splits the screen automatically in a clever way. Easy to run both apps and switch one off on a ping.


Sorry, bro. iPhone is a POS. It will not run two apps side by side.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mr.Do said:


> Hey all. I am looking for an Android Apps that will allow me to run U/L apps at the same time and automatically switch the the one the pings. I tried Muver but it does not seem to work on my phone. Any other suggestions?


Just buy a cheap old second phone for Lyft and connect it with a $10/ month data only plan from T-Mobile. It's 10 bucks a month. Don't be cheap!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> $1,200.00 for a phone is quality i will never pay for.
> 
> Typed on my $50.00 android.


are you by any chance rocking the lg aristo on metropcs?



Clothahump said:


> Sorry, bro. iPhone is a POS. It will not run two apps side by side.


but in all fairness for the 24x markup from an anroid that can do everything it does, it at least take nicer pictures than our mere 12 mp cameras.


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

I didn't know about the split screen feature in Android I will try that out next time I drive.

Unfortunately I was rear ended while driving a few weeks ago. Had 3 pax in the car at the time. Luckily nobody was hurt but my car is pretty much totaled. It was the other guys fault. I was at a complete stop with my turn signal on and he just plowed into me. He was in a rental and he purchased the extra liability coverage. But the insurance company has been dragging their feet since day one. Took them over a week just to get a claims adjust assigned to my case. They don't return my phone calls, they haven't gotten me a rental since my car is not diveable, they are pretty much screwing me over. I really hope I dont have to get a lawyer involved but its looking more and more like I will have too.

Uber was completely useless about the whole thing too. Not the slightest bit of help even though it was obviously the other guys fault.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mr.Do said:


> I didn't know about the split screen feature in Android I will try that out next time I drive.
> 
> Unfortunately I was rear ended while driving a few weeks ago. Had 3 pax in the car at the time. Luckily nobody was hurt but my car is pretty much totaled. It was the other guys fault. I was at a complete stop with my turn signal on and he just plowed into me. He was in a rental and he purchased the extra liability coverage. But the insurance company has been dragging their feet since day one. Took them over a week just to get a claims adjust assigned to my case. They don't return my phone calls, they haven't gotten me a rental since my car is not diveable, they are pretty much screwing me over. I really hope I dont have to get a lawyer involved but its looking more and more like I will have too.
> 
> Uber was completely useless about the whole thing too. Not the slightest bit of help even though it was obviously the other guys fault.


Ubers insurance may kick in if the paxes try to sue you.
You'll know when they tell you that you owe the grand for the deductable
Good luck w that insurance company
I had to make a claim on my own insurance once to get the other at fault party to accept responsibility 
My insurance co went w me to a court
to listen to the testimony of the other driver that he neither checked the other lane or signalled before he hit me.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> People who don't realize how much Apple tells YOU how you can use their shit OS, always surprises me. Sign me up to give you $1500, or more, then tell me exactly what you'll let me do with that piece of crap I just bought. Yea....sign me up.
> 
> There are those who have to do Uber because they clearly have no other option......thanks for reinforcing that.
> 
> Oh, and Apple doesn't split screen shit on ANY handheld device...nor does it do ANY multitasking in the background. None. Zero. Zilch. Oh, they PROMISED is would in iOS 13.....but yet....it doesn't.


Wrong, just plain wrong.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mr.Do said:


> Hey all. I am looking for an Android Apps that will allow me to run U/L apps at the same time and automatically switch the the one the pings. I tried Muver but it does not seem to work on my phone. Any other suggestions?


Answer is Maxymo...
But since is blocking 3rd party app switching capability, you may need to use Cracked Lyft App (which is safe and can't be updated, I have used it before.) that will allow you to 3rd party app switching ability on Lyft App. The cracked Lyft App is HERE Maxymo said they found it some where but I believe that They crack it. As you know, Android version Apps are easy to be cracked and altered. iOS app too but cracked iOS app can never be installed (unless rooted iOS) not like Android OS.
Maxymo trail is I guess 14 days and after that $3.99 a month. Try it. Using Maxymo helped me getting more money.
You may want to know why it is safe. The thing is your account is on Lyft server and only the app along with your phone number has permission to access it. No other phone can not be logged into the app except yourself with your same phone number. Some one has the app but they don't have your phone number (for getting password code) to log in.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> $1,200.00 for a phone is quality i will never pay for.
> 
> Typed on my $50.00 android.


Which is why I can double tap between apps in less than half a second and apparently OP is searching for an app that doesn't exist. Ill pay for quality when it works!

Typed on my $850 speed demon flagship Oneplus 7pro w/ 12gb ram!!



lyft_rat said:


> I wish you guys would quit trying to game the system and just drive nicely at your posted rates. No cancellations, no insulting pax, accept all rides within reason, don't be paranoid of the hood, no shiuffling, just drive straight for a while and get some needed karma.


Why would we do that.... We get Gamed by the system all day long.. ill be damned if Im not going to game them back... They wanna play... BET GAME ON.


----------

